# Hummingbird 898cx SI Combo



## angel-daddy (8. Februar 2012)

Hallo Bootsangler,
nutzt jemand von euch das o.g. Gerät?
Könnt ihr es empfehlen?
Wir waren eigentlich schon auf Lowrance HDS mit Structure Scan festgelegt, haben uns aber auf der Bootsmesse mehr oder minder umentschieden.
Gründe dafür sind:
1. Lowrance hat sehr kleine Bildschirme....oder aber teuer!
2. Der separate Geber für Structure Scan.

Geplant ist eine Festmontage des Gebers.

Bis zu welchen Bootsgeschwindigkeiten bekommt man mit dem o.g. Echolot überhaupt gute Ergebnisse angezeigt?

Die Kosten sollen auf gar keinen Fall 2000,-€ übersteigen.....
Gute Bootssitze sollen ja schließlich auch noch drin sein:m

LG Martin


----------



## angel-daddy (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hummingbird 898cx SI Combo*

Ok, Danke....
Ich habe es heute dennoch bestellt. Dann mache ich halt meine eigenen Erfahrungen. Ich werde berichten!

LG Martin


----------



## jules2003 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hummingbird 898cx SI Combo*

Hallo Angel-Daddy,
ich bin mit meinem HB 898 sehr zufrieden. Ich habe meine Einstellungen in eine Tabelle eingetragen. Mit diesen Einstellungen habe ich die besten Ergebnisse erzielt. Diese Werte gelten auch für die aktuelle Softwareversion 5.700


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=157498&d=1300455469


Gruß Michael


----------



## angel-daddy (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hummingbird 898cx SI Combo*

Hallo Michael,
das freut mich zu hören, vlt. gibt es ja dann demnächst zwei zufriedene Kunden.............
Das aufnehmen und vergleichen der "Einstellungen" werden wir dann auch machen! Das ist eine gute Idee, das hilft uns Anwendern bestimmt.

LG Martin


----------



## MAXIMA (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hummingbird 898cx SI Combo*

Hallo angel-daddy, :vik:

gute Wahl mit dem 898 #6. Ich benutze es schon seit einem Jahr und habe schon viel damit gearbeitet. Wenn Du Fragen hast, versuche ich die gerne zu beantworten, zumindest soweit ich kann. 
Hast Du ein Porti oder Festmontage? Bei der Montage des Gebers musst Du die Richtige Position finden, ich hatte meins erst zuweit Steuerbord, so hatte ich auf der einen Seite des SI nur Schraubenwasser im Sichtfeld. Nachdem ich den Geber dann mittig hinter dem Boot montiert habe, ist das Bild besser geworden.
Wo bist Du meist unterwegs??? Süß- oder Salzwasser?#c

Gruß Maxima #:


----------



## angel-daddy (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hummingbird 898cx SI Combo*

Hi Maxima,
Wir fahren zu 99% im Süßwasser. Die Wassertiefen sind max. 30m. 
Der Geber soll am Heck fest am Boot angebracht werden. Ich werde ein Foto vom Heck an den Verkäufen schiocken, und er zeichnet mir dann die beste Position für den Geber ein.
Aber Danke für den Hinweis! Ich werde das im Hinterkopf behalten.

LG Martin


----------



## MAXIMA (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hummingbird 898cx SI Combo*

Hast Du das beim Echolotzentrum gekauft?


----------



## angel-daddy (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hummingbird 898cx SI Combo*

Ja, da kaufen wir.

LG Martin


----------



## MAXIMA (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hummingbird 898cx SI Combo*

hier mal ein paar Bilder von einem Wrack vor Fehmarn...:m


----------



## angel-daddy (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hummingbird 898cx SI Combo*

Ja, das sind gute Bilder! Ich freue mich schon auf unser Gerät.....
Ende der WE könnte es da sein....

LG Martin


----------



## angel-daddy (5. März 2012)

*AW: Hummingbird 898cx SI Combo*

So, heute haben wir mal alles provisorisch zusammen gebaut und getestet.
Super! Das war schon schön bei der ersten Testfahrt(nur mit E- Motor).
Jetzt gilt es demnächst mal alles mit dem Verbrennungsmotor zu fahren, damit die richtige Position für den Geber gesucht werden kann.
Anschließend wird dann der Geber "fest" montiert.
Natürlich müssen wir uns noch mit dem gerät richtig vertraut machen.

LG Martin


----------



## angel-daddy (5. März 2012)

*AW: Hummingbird 898cx SI Combo*

Wow, demnächst kann man aufrüsten auf 360° Rundumsicht.........

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3567704#post3567704

Siehe Link oder aktuelle Angebote.

LG Martin


----------



## jules2003 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Hummingbird 898cx SI Combo*

Der passende Geber der das möglich macht, kostet in Amerika bisher ca. 1400 €.

Gruß Michael


----------



## angel-daddy (5. März 2012)

*AW: Hummingbird 898cx SI Combo*

Ok, das ist happig. So viel würde ich nicht bezahlen wollen!

LG Martin


----------



## jules2003 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Hummingbird 898cx SI Combo*

Hier ist ein Link, wie der Geber aussieht:

http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid1456443138001?bckey=AQ~~,AAAAp3sPnBk~,vyHNAt75Bsgo8DfIJgRAhbtCEVXS1yMH&bclid=1453359580001&bctid=1469723429001


Gruß Michael


----------

